# sales tax on fares..



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

In the US. do uber drivers get a sales tax added to each fare?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

No. At least not in my market. We have other government fees on some fares (airport pickups, for example), but those don't come to us.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> In the US. do uber drivers get a sales tax added to each fare?


AFAIK sales tax is a state thing and all states have different rates/rules, NH doesn't even have sales tax.

Where I drive (NY State) a portion of the Uber fare goes to 'TNC Assessment Fee", which I believe is a sort of sales tax for rideshare.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you live in a state that authorizes a sales or “service” tax on things like getting your hair styled or having your lawn mowed, then a pax is probably having to pay extra to ride in an Uber.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I imagine that in all the states that tax ridesharing, Uber just takes care of it before the driver gets his cut.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, all states have different sales tax laws. In CT for example taxi fares are not taxed by CT. Limo's however are required to collect sales tax on all trips in CT.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> In the US. do uber drivers get a sales tax added to each fare?


Usually state sales tax is on goods only, not on services. Easiest place to see this will be on a car repair bill. At the bottom the bill will be broken down into parts and labor. The parts are taxed and the labor is not taxed.

However places like NYC will have a sales tax on service. Some other places might call it a mandatory state service fee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There's nothing consistent about US tax law.

Each state is their own country in terms of what taxes get thrown onto things.

For instance most of the US has state income tax, Florida doesn't,

Sales tax also varies greatly from %0-%9

I live in a fairly low taxed state, 6.5% sales tax,(state and local combined) no state income tax and Low property values which translate to low property tax.


I'm picking out about the worst i can think of for this example..

Florida
Florida is the bottom of the taxation rank of states, everywhere with lower taxes turns into the Arctic tundra in the winter.
State income tax- 0
Sales tax- 6.5%
Low property values *as long as you aren't in a beach house property values are halfish of many many other states for comperable property*

California
*pretty much the worst place in the USA*
State income tax- 1 to 13%
Sales- 7.5%
much higher property values


See the difference?


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you live in a state that authorizes a sales or "service" tax on things like getting your hair styled or having your lawn mowed, then a pax is probably having to pay extra to ride in an Uber.


we get it added to our fare


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Usually state sales tax is on goods only, not on services. Easiest place to see this will be on a car repair bill. At the bottom the bill will be broken down into parts and labor. The parts are taxed and the labor is not taxed.
> 
> However places like NYC will have a sales tax on service. Some other places might call it a mandatory state service fee.


Sales tax on services is called "use tax" you'll often see the term "sales & use tax" in the state rules and regulations


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Sales tax on services is called "use tax" you'll often see the term "sales & use tax" in the state rules and regulations


Thank you. I always learn some good info from you.


----------

